# Obi bouncing in the flowers



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Had a fab walk this morning and Obi particularly enjoyed running and jumping through the flowers today 



















Click to play video


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Fab pics & video Clare. Obi looks like Tigger bouncing through the grass


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pics and video (I've not had any success with video onto photobucket), we have similar field near us and I love watching Dudley bounce.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, that's great!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww great photos! Looks like Obi had a great time!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pics Clare, it actually looks like summer by you, super colours x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks lovely ...where is this??


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Great pictures


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lovely - I've been trying unsuccessfully to video Lolly bouncing through the tall flowers/grass like a spring lamb! I love it. She starts doing it and then has stopped by the time I have my phone unlocked.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Looks lovely ...where is this??



It is Heartwood forest, just the other side of St Albans.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It looks beautiful! Although I have started sneezing just looking at it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful Walk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> It is Heartwood forest, just the other side of St Albans.


Looks lovely. I'm meeting Clare there next Thursday, hope the flowers stay put till then.

Karen take some Piriton and joint us.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely walk! I love it when you lose Obi at the end of the video and he is back on the path! He's very cute! x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Perfect hay medow, good job he wasn't in Devon he wouldn't bounce in wellingtons!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fantastic photos Clare - Obi looks like he is really having fun  x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

He looks like he really enjoyed it, I love it when they run through the long grass and jump like a rabbit ( very cute ) xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy loves running through the farmers field of wheat ,its so funny when all you can see is they're head and ears as they bob up and down LOL.

Great video and photos x


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos and video and I love the bit near the end too when you think he's in the long grass but he's on the path up ahead of you.


----------

